# painting newborns feet for cards. Is it safe?



## hawalkden

I've just bought the families Christmas cards and Peanut is hopefully due around 26th November so I've bought the extra and new grandad, nan etc cards today :happydance::D! 

I want to have Peanuts feet printed in the cards so it's a keepsake...

Can you recommend any safe paint to use (Christmas colours) for their feet?


----------



## kit10grl

I think as long as its a water based paint it should be ok? Thats what we used anyway. We got it from the asda kids stationary bit.

And obviously make sure you clean it all thourghly after it gets trapped between tiny toes and fingers lol. Me and LO both ended up in the bath after cos ofd the mess. You will need someone to help and i would get some scrap paper to practice on first as one of the handprints in LO's baby book is just a big smudge lol


----------



## k4th

Depends what you mean by 'safe'!

My lo has lots of footprints in paint and she's never had a skin reaction or anything like that. She's so ticklish though that she wriggles & squirms whilst we're painting her feet and she giggles like crazy! I end up covered in paint and the room we're in ends up splattered! She hates being cleaned afterwards so we get screams too - lol!

We use some non-toxic finger paint from hobbycraft. I think they do metallic colours which might be nice for Christmas? Do a little sensitivity test 24 hours before by putting the paint on lo's arm, leave for a minute and then wash off with soapy water. If there's no reaction in 24 hours you should be safe :flower:


----------



## Cloe

My DH sent me this today: 

https://www.news.com.au/breaking-ne...dren-immediately/story-e6frfku0-1226179218743

So PLEASE stick to water based paint. :) 

Have fun! 

Cloe


----------



## Supermaiden

I used Crayola paints I found in Sainsburys. They were about £5 and have 6 different colours. Only managed foot prints though, couldnt get him to open his hands :haha:
And we put a dollop of paint on a plate then smudged it around to just a little bigger than his foot size and put his foot on it. At least that way you arent tickling their feet.


----------



## k4th

Supermaiden said:


> I used Crayola paints I found in Sainsburys. They were about £5 and have 6 different colours. *Only managed foot prints though, couldnt get him to open his hands *
> And we put a dollop of paint on a plate then smudged it around to just a little bigger than his foot size and put his foot on it. At least that way you arent tickling their feet.

We still only have footprints :haha: when lo was tiny she wouldn't open her hands, then she started trying to eat paint on her hands and now she likes to squish it in her hands or clap with it!!!! Marvellous :dohh:


----------



## Bluetomato

I did this with Harrisons feet and used some paint I got in Early Learning Centre. I recommend using a little sponge to put it on lo's feet with, we used a paintbrush and it was so messy!


----------



## blondebabe

Its safe but messy lol we did LO's hands and feet and it ended up in his hair and everywhere lol xx


----------



## special_kala

We use kiddie poster paint, had no issues.


----------



## prettykitty

If your trying to do little ones hands we had them cast in clay for prints a few weeks after she was born & the lady opened them up & pressed them into the clay and she didn't protest too much. 

But mothercare do the paints / set too I think but not sure how christmassy it is though. Maybe early learning centre do something? Xx


----------

